# I made a little tent :D



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah I got really bored so I made this little tent for Opal it's got fleece strips as doors and on the inside.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I bet she will love it! How did you make it?!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I broke a wire hanger in half and sewed around it ect ect. I made triple extra sure that the hanger cant come out. :3


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I might have to make Stella one... If I ever find time to! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol It only took a couple of hours. :3 Defiantly try it x3


----------



## DallyTsuka (Nov 5, 2011)

oh wow, does she like it? i'd love to make something like that for poke a roo for the top level of her cage for christmas


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't put it in yet. :3 I'm not home. But I will as soon as I do get home.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH!  That's adorable!!! That looks like so much fun.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

So far Stella is getting a loft, a dig box, and now a tent for christmas! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks ^-^

Lol What a lucky girl :3 I wanna make Opal a dig box not exactly sure how  She's getting a dubia colony for x-mas though if I can find the right container xD


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

That turned out great  I guess the idea is that she'll use it as a bed?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I can hope so or maybe I'll hide a mealie in there but I dont want the mealie to be lose in the cage


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I can hope so or maybe I'll hide a mealie in there but I dont want the mealie to be lose in the cage


Definitely! I took out four to feed Harvey and when I came back downstairs with him, there were only three on the paper plate. I am REALLY hoping that the cat ate it. I don't want to think about it being in my sofa or the livingroom. YUCK!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yucky well hopefully he did eat it. o.o Or you'll just find it when it's an alien. I found an alien once at the bottom of Opals cage. It was defiantly better then finding the beetle or mealie. o.o 

Ooo I got the best little cup thing at my local herp shop though that mealies and beetles cant get out of. <3 I love it.


----------

